# Ft Pickens - 3/28



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

We got to the pier at Ft Pickens at around 7. We had brought 5 dozen live shrimp for bait. After half an hour and almost losing an unattended pole to a sheepshead (drag was set all the way tight...the fish got off) I landed a 9" sheepshead. An hour after that (and about 2 dozen shrimp later) landed a 19" sheepshead. I also caught 2 undersized mangrove snapper, 1 huge mantis shrimp, and 1 ugly toad fish looking thing (was about 15"). On the last live shrimp I landed a 14" pompano. The wife offered to go get more shrimp so I said "Sure...it must be a sign that we will catch more." Didn't get a bite the rest of the day.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

pickens seems real productive latley...i'll have to give it a shot...


----------

